# Clamp Rack Options



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been exploring clamp rack designs. I'm sure you're all familiar with the standard bracket/shelf with dados cut along the length that the bars slip into. I came across one idea that seemed so much more simple (to build) and should work just as well as the standard design you see so much.








I'm interested in your opinions of it. Why isn't this design just as popular, am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

My guess is because you have to clamp them every time you want to hang them up. Otherwise they tend to fall off. So, clamping and unclamping are extra unnecessary steps.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

That would be a pain, but I don't think they are clamped tight. I think they just catch on the wood bar. For that matter, the F style ones could be turned around with the handle hooked over the wood bar. No way they'd fall off then.
FWIW, Here's a closer pic of how the pipe clamps are held on. They are a little different than the F style.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Get two 2×4s. Put the one for the pipe clamp heads flat along the wall at the desired height.. Measure down to the shortest length clamp you have, and affix the other 2×4 on edge to the wall. The top will protrude at 1 1/2" providing a solid support for the top pads, and the bottom will protrude 3 1/2 causing the weight of the clamp to have a lot of pressure at the top and be secure, yet when you need one or a bunch, just grab them and do what you needed it or them for. Gravity keeps them in. It's a lot less work than what is shown and is sturdier…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I like your design for the clamp holders. With the french cleat you can move them just about anywhere along the wall. My quess is that some do not have the wall space to make it work.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks like a good design. You could also store other things besides clamps with that system.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I've only thought of one disadvantage to that design. The bar or rail on the f style version could sag if you made the rack too wide. It's an easy fix, just don't make it very wide for heavy clamps. Other than that, I just can't figure why this design isn't used more often.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Man o man, if only I had some wall space! :-(


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol, I have the opposite problem. What I'd really like is a mobile clamp rack but I don't have enough floor space.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is what I did for my clamps


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks fpr sharing. That's the typical style I'm talking about. I know it works, just seems like so much extra work. Not that I mind spending time on it, I just don't want to waste it when I could move on to other things. The TV is a nice touch.

Thanks


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as long as :
1. its secure and clamps can't easily fall off
2. it's quick and easy to get and store clamps

I would say it's a good option.

while I like the 'look' of a wall of clamps, I personally can't justify the investment of all that wall space for clamps alone and have things setup a bit differently:
http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/39084


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree. I'm considering that option too. That design also works and is much simpler.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, here's what I ended up doing for f style and quick grips. The pic is just an axample of the various hanging methods that work. I think I'll do the traditional design for my large parallel clamps. This design would hold them too, but seems like they're worthy of something a little more refined. Sorry about the rotation.


----------



## yvrdennis (Jun 14, 2015)

Mine is a similar idea. I made two plywood brackets which hold a piece of pipe about 3" from the wall. I hook my Bessey clamp handles over the pipe. I also have a few c clamps and quick grip clamps which I clamp around the pipe. This is a pain for the c clamps, but it works well for the others.

But, I'm reorganizing and would like to save the wall space, so I'm trying to come up with a design that will fit inside the base on my assembly table.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Good point. A pipe, closet rod, anything like that would also work. 3" is what seemed to work best for me too. I have a bunch of wood closet rod that I almost used. With a flat surface you can get clamps to hang plumb, but not a big deal.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody got an idea for storing Jorgensen hand screw wood clamps? I'm struggling to figure out a simple and practical solution to this issue. Thanks for the help?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I hang over fifty" quick clamps" and a few "C" clamps on pieces of 1/2" elect conduit mounted to stand-offs from the shop wall. I hang the clamps open, all the way.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

About all I've seen for those is 2 dowel rods between the screws and mounted perpendicular to the wall. I think if you look up the wood whisperer clamp rack you can see he has his hung like that.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I have mulled that dowel rod idea before and also thought of just straddling them over a piece of 2/4 may 2 or 3 deep. I just wish I had more wall space. My fantasy goal is to have a Roubo style bench finished by this time next year and incorporate a method to hang some of those clamps from the underside of the bench. The nice thing about being retired is I can always put off getting things done till next week.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I've thought about that too. I chose the wall so they'd be easily accessible at eye level. I'm in a 2 car garage though (that I actually do park in) so I can understand how putting them under a bench could save some space.
My racks are on french cleats. I'd like to build a fold up mobile base that has french cleats too. That way I could move the same racks to the mobile base temporarily as needed. I've got lots of plans in my head, lol.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Well Jim, lets hope we figure out something that suits us. I too got lots of ideas floating around. Sometimes the work sometimes they don't.


----------

